# Proper handling of goliath grouper



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Proper handling of goliath grouper in State & Federal waters: 
Dear Captain Harbison, 
On behalf of the Florida Fish and Wildlife Conservation Commission (Commission) and Nick Wiley, Executive Director, I would like to thank you for your inquiry about proper handling of goliath grouper in state and federal waters off Florida. The Commission appreciates your concerns and the fact that you reached out to Director Wiley to ensure your fishing practices were consistent with the Commission’s management philosophies for this species. 
NOAA Fisheries regulations prohibit removing goliath grouper from the water for any reason when fishing in federal waters. At a recent goliath grouper joint-Council committee meeting including members of both the South Atlantic and Fisheries Management Councils, NOAA Fisheries attorney Dr. Smit-Brunello stated, “[D]epending on the circumstances, targeting goliath even for catch and release may run a person afoul of the regulations. I checked the federal regulations and in the Gulf and South Atlantic you may not harvest or possess Goliath grouper.” She went on to say that, according to federal regulation for the South Atlantic, “_f you incidentally catch them by hook and line, they should be released immediately by cutting the line without removing the fish from the water.” 
The possession of goliath grouper is also prohibited in state waters. With respect to venting, there is no allowance in FWC regulations for removing goliaths for the purposes of venting. For this reason, FWC law enforcement officers encourage fishermen to handle goliath grouper without removing them from the water whenever possible. For prohibited species, such as goliath grouper, anglers are encouraged to use descending devices or other methods that can be effectively employed while keeping the fish in the water. While this may require a significant amount of weight, especially for very large fish, the reduced handling and shorter time at the surface is better for the fish and may be easier for the angler as well. 
Bringing very large fish on board for any reason can be particular problematic, especially if doing so requires that the fish be dragged over a high gunnel. Lifting large fish out of the water far enough to bring them aboard large vessels could be damaging to the jaws and internal organs of the fish and is always discouraged, regardless of species. In addition, if the fish is damaged during the process it could be considered harvested. Clearly, this is something the angler should avoid. (As it applies to goliath grouper, harvest is defined as the catching or taking of a fish by any means whatsoever, followed by a reduction of such fish to possession. Fish that are caught but immediately returned to the water free, alive and unharmed are not harvested.) 
Should an angler choose to remove goliath grouper from the water for the purposes of removing the hook or venting, it is important that this be done with care, using the proper tools and fish handling techniques, and as expeditiously as possible. Venting extremely large fish, such as adult goliath grouper, requires a longer venting tool than most anglers have on board and may take 2 or more attempts to be fully effective. For this reason, descending devices are considered a better option for both the angler and the fish. If you do release a fish suffering from barotrauma at the surface, point the head down and try to get the tail under the water. Doing so will help the fish start its downward movement, after which the pressure begins to work in their favor and they usually keep going down. 
Once again, thank you for your question about goliath grouper, and your interest in maximizing survival of these great fish. Let me know if you have any additional questions.
Sincerely, Jessica McCawley Director, Division of Marine Fisheries Management FWC 850-617-9635 (direct line) Fax 850-487-4847 E. Mail [email protected]
I have been fishing in waters of 125 + feet for many years. Most of our waters are overrun with goliath grouper; it's often impossible to get away from them. Every single one brought to the surface suffers from extreme barotrauma. If this system is not properly addressed, the fish will not survive, and that is a fact! 
 " For prohibited species, such as goliath grouper, anglers are encouraged to use descending devices or other methods that can be effectively employed while keeping the fish in the water,." I know nothing of 'descending devices.' My FWC biologist contacts tell me the study on various methods to cope with barotrauma are still ongoing. In the mean time, venting works well on many species including the goliath grouper. In deep water, to cut the line, without treatment, is a death warrant! Bob Harbison
_


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

If you are not familiar with a descending device you can see some examples at the link below, but i have never seen one capable of handling a fish the size of a Goliath Grouper. The link below shows various examples in slides 5-7. They are basically devices that have a weight to return the fish to the bottom and a releasable clamp that attaches to the fishes jaw. At depth the clamp can be triggered to release the fish that has been returned the pressure that it originally came from.
http://flseagrant.ifas.ufl.edu/newsletter/2012/07/what-are-fish-descending-devices-2/#.UX6Hy7WW9GY


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

duplicate - can't delete


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you sir. The more information we have the better.


----------

